# Digicam bis 800€



## ME84 (15. Oktober 2002)

Hey ihr, ich suche eine Digicam, für bis zu 800€ Ich bin aber ziemlich angspruchsvoll. Also ich hätte gerne eine Spiegelreflex und am besten eine bei der man auch die Objektive tauschen kann. Gut wäre auch eine hohe Lichtempfindlichkeit usw. Im Analogen Bereich müsste das ja zu dem Preis ohne weiteres möglich sein, oder ?

Wie siehts da im Digitalbereich aus ?

Wie lange könnte es noch dauern bis es sowas gibt und wieviel müsste ich jetzt mehr ausgeben.

Also wenn jemand Ahnung hat, dann schreibt doch einfach mal was ihr mir so empfehlen würdet.


----------



## vetterfunk (15. Oktober 2002)

sowas gibts nicht mal auf ebay....

spiegelreflex incl. tausschbares objektiv gibts erst ab 2500€ oder so was ich weiss.

olympus e-10 ist eine super kamera, spiegelreflex 4mp, gutes lichtstarkes objektiv, kostet aber auch schon 1200€, auf ebay eventuell 600-800

mehr ist in dieser preisklasse momentan nicht drinn


----------



## Vitalis (15. Oktober 2002)

Ne also digital fängts da bei 2000 Euro an oder so.. und zwar ohne Objektiv ^^ und wenn dann noch mehr Objektive kommen und Zubehör..........

Es gibt da allerdings Cams mit einem LCD im Sucher und wo Du alles manuell einstellen kannst, inklusive Fokussieren. Außerdem ein Objektiv mit Superzoom z.B. 35 bis 200mm. Das gibt dann ein SLR-ähnliches Feeling.. für rund 750 Euro.


----------



## suentjie (15. Oktober 2002)

ich hätte gerne einen nuklearsprengkopf... möglichst unter 2000€


----------



## goela (16. Oktober 2002)

> ich hätte gerne einen nuklearsprengkopf... möglichst unter 2000€


Falsches Forum!  

Als für 800Euro gibt's sowas wirklich noch nicht! Einzig was mal vor 2 Jahren auf der CBit vorgestellt wurde, war ein digitaler Filmeinsatz für normale Spiegelreflexkameras! Damit können digitale Bilder mit einer normalen Spiegelreflexkamera gemacht werden. Preis wurde damals mit ca. 2000 DM angepeilt! Ob es aber schon auf dem Markt ist weiss ich nicht!!


----------



## Vitalis (16. Oktober 2002)

Hier ein Artikel über das von goela:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/15/07.htm


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

Danke Vitalis für den Link! Jetzt bin ich wieder uptodate, was diese Sache angeht!
Traurig, dass die es innerhalb der zwei Jahre nicht geschafft haben das Produkt Marktreif hinzubekommen!!! Damals an der CeBit klang dies so als wäre es schon Marktreif!


----------



## human (20. Oktober 2002)

Du könntest dir vielleicht die FinePix S602 Zoom etwas genauer ansehen. Sie kostet zwar offiziell noch etwa 950Euren, sollte aber z.B. mit Hilfe von guenstiger.de sehr viel billiger zu bekommen sein. Problematisch könnte es vielleicht mit der Verfügbarkeit werden, aber das siehst du ja dann.

Klick


----------



## mageDSA (25. Oktober 2002)

Eine Canon Ixus V² hab ich mir heute zugelegt und macht tolle Fotos


----------

